# MRU laser cutter



## Johnwa (Dec 4, 2018)

The new Mount Royal library has a maker space with a laser cutter.  You take them your files and material, they operate the cutter.  So far it’s free!  Unfortunately their drop in times are 10-2 weekdays.
I made a couple of trays out of ⅛ ply to help me organize small parts


----------



## Tom O (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice looking box.


----------



## Janger (Dec 4, 2018)

That’s cool John. Do you mean Mount Royal Univeristy? What else have they got?


----------



## PeterT (Dec 4, 2018)

That is a good heads up John. Do they provide any details of capability or limitations as in material types & thicknesses?


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 4, 2018)

About all I know it that it cut ⅛ Baltic birch with no problem.  I did see some scraps of ¼ that had pieces cut out of them.  The working space is about 24”x48”.
It a trotec unit.  I think protospace has a similar one so JohnW might have a better handle on its capabilities?
They do want to see an msds of what they are cutting.  Since they’d already been cutting birch, I didn’t need one.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 4, 2018)

hmmmm... the Christmas project list just grew exponentially


----------

